
Tesla remotely extends range of vehicles for free in Florida - riccardo_gr
https://electrek.co/2017/09/09/tesla-extends-range-vehicles-for-free-in-florida-escape-hurricane-irma/amp/
======
eponeponepon
non-AMP version here: [https://electrek.co/2017/09/09/tesla-extends-range-
vehicles-...](https://electrek.co/2017/09/09/tesla-extends-range-vehicles-for-
free-in-florida-escape-hurricane-irma/)

